# Rotala growing down?



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

So I got some rotala sp. green and a bunch of other plants a few weeks ago. But since I planted the rotala it has been growing in a down/sideways direction. Does this mean its getting too much light? I have a 2x96w light over a 65 gallon tank, its nice and bright but I never really considered this to be too much. I wouldnt really want to reduce the light because my other plants are doing really well like this. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## PlanTanks (Jan 15, 2008)

same thing happens to me, and from what i heard from people I've asked, its cause the light is too strong


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

bgzbgz said:


> So I got some rotala sp. green and a bunch of other plants a few weeks ago. But since I planted the rotala it has been growing in a down/sideways direction. Does this mean its getting too much light? I have a 2x96w light over a 65 gallon tank, its nice and bright but I never really considered this to be too much. I wouldnt really want to reduce the light because my other plants are doing really well like this. Any comments or suggestions?


Curious how tall your tank is?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Rotalas, as many other plants, tend to go where there is not much growing. I would bet that the sideways growth is into an area where there aren't any other plants. It's just being advantageous and greedy.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

My tank is 36x18x24h. And I guess it is growing into an empty area but its starting to shade the shorter plants underneath. And it also sends out some serious roots in the areas where its growing down/sideways like its trying to replant itself. Its not looking very nice at the moment.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's not abnormal for Rotala species to grow in a recumbent fashion. After you trim them for the first time and leave the bottoms in to sideshoot the new growth should come in bushier and have less of a tendency to grow horizontally.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

AaronT said:


> It's not abnormal for Rotala species to grow in a recumbent fashion. After you trim them for the first time and leave the bottoms in to sideshoot the new growth should come in bushier and have less of a tendency to grow horizontally.


So you are saying to cut off the tops and leave the bottoms to regrow? Should I replant the sideways growth with the roots?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to my tank. You can replant the cuttings if you'd like or sell them on this board. Its up to you...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bgzbgz said:


> So you are saying to cut off the tops and leave the bottoms to regrow? Should I replant the sideways growth with the roots?


Yes, that's exactly right. Leave about 3"-4" left and just let it regrow. Of course you can plant the trimmed tops amongst the remaining bottoms or somewhere else in the tank to start a new clump.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I always have a stem or two that grows along the substrate. Eventually, new stems start growing from the leaf nodes and it starts to take over a new area.


----------

